# Canadian Trip



## roydi1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Looking to book a week in June 2019 in Vancover or Vancover Island. I'm a Marriott timeshare owner (Marriottt Grand Vista, Orlando). My week for Canada has not been nailed down as of today, but will be in 10 days. Should any TUG members have a unit they don't intend to occupy for this period and would consider exchanging their week for a time of your choosing at Grand Vista, please contact me. Roy Hendry- roydi1@outlook.com. Would also consider a rental, need a 2br, 2 bth for 4 adults.


----------

